# favorite popular melodies of your own countries?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

with popular i mean: pop, rock, jazz, folk, dance or any other genre that is not classical.
Some examples, talking about italy:

Gino Paoli - Senza fine




though i don't like his voice here, i think that in this jazz version recorded many years later he sounds a lot better





Matia Bazar - Vacanze romane





Franco Battiato and Alice - I treni di Tozeur


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Aan de Amsterdamse grachten (sung by Elly Ameling)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm quite fond of old-fashioned soldier songs, here are two examples, both have memorable and beautiful melodies which are very well known here:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

*El Condor Pasa*





*Then, so popular that Simon & Garfunkel used it in one of their famous tunes.*





*Condor is old school but this national beauty came in the 60's! 100% Peruvian Folk*


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not a great folk fan but whatever interest I have is due to the rich seam mined by groups like Pentangle and Fairport Convention - both of whom updated traditional British folk tunes while still retaining much of their evocative original content, whether they be serious or light-hearted. Fairport were especially good at the more doom-laden, spooky material - listen to A Sailor's Life, A Bonny Bunch Of Roses, Matty Groves and Reynardine. Pentangle were no less effective on similar traditional material such as Lord Franklin, Cruel Sister and Jack Orion. As Fairport's Simon Nicol says, 'there's nothing like a good old murder ballad to get them going!'. Oh, and both Traffic and Steeleye Span did fantastic versions of John Barleycorn - a cautionary tale about the demon drink and the attempts to stamp it out in order to save the peasantry from themselves. It was only after listening to these 'folk-rock' versions that I realised that this country has produced some pretty heavy stuff in previous centuries but all in all most of these great songs have never achieved what could be described as 'national' status - that seems to be the preserve of more digestible fare such as Green Grow The Rushes, Greensleeves or various nursery rhymes.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Since I am a First Generation American of Scottish Descent the choice is natural.

First, a beautiful song sung by Scotland's best loved tenor, the late Kenneth McKellar. The words to this song were written by Sir Compton Mackenzie, the author of Whisky Galore and one of the founders of the Gramophone Magazine.






One of Scotlands most popular folk duos, the Corries






and the lovely Isla St Clair with the Pipe Bands


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

This is probably the best known tune throughout Brazil. Like 90% of the population knows the whole lyrics by heart.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Shenandoah is my favorite American folk tune. The melody is so much more interesting than most folk melodies, which tend to be very simple, and it's beautiful.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

This is a famous British song.


----------



## BelarusxRussia (Dec 29, 2011)

Saan Darating ang Umaga (Where will the morning come?)





Anak (Child) 





Philippines


----------

